# Seitz roof blind 400 x 400



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Help needed! Whilst getting ready for our winter break, I hastily closed the blind above the bed and the plastic handle strip broke on the corner. I have looked for a replacement part but not available, I have to buy the complete blind, with delivery date of 4 - 8 weeks!! Any help & advice greatly appreciated. It's a Heki mini rooflight with Seitz blind/flyscreen


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening BBJ,

Given the timescale provided I think you have checked Leisureshopdirect.com.

Try www.leisurespares.co.uk who are currently the sole Dometic UK appointed importer of Seitz spares.

Alternatively and given the cost of the blind assembly, I would consider the purchase of a complete rooflight as this will provide you with a spare dome in case one is required in the future; its much more expensive to buy the parts separately.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------

